
Show HN: Pollly – Editor for YAML localization and translation files - tsifei
http://pollly.orson.io
======
andybak
Can you explain what it's for? I'm familiar with YAML but I have no idea what
"translate apps & sites" means.

Do you mean "translate" as in i18n? What kind of files would I be uploading?

~~~
sirn
I believe it's Rails translation files which looked like this:

en.yml:
[https://github.com/svenfuchs/rails-i18n/blob/d14fe4e0a1c54d2...](https://github.com/svenfuchs/rails-i18n/blob/d14fe4e0a1c54d2897d250e941e93f1d62e3b4b6/rails/locale/en.yml)

fr.yml:
[https://github.com/svenfuchs/rails-i18n/blob/d14fe4e0a1c54d2...](https://github.com/svenfuchs/rails-i18n/blob/d14fe4e0a1c54d2897d250e941e93f1d62e3b4b6/rails/locale/fr.yml)

In this case, I understand the need of the editor because managing large
translation files by hand is a very time consuming task and overall painful
experience. From going back and forth between trying to match translation
files key-by-key (nope, pluralization rules differ from languages to
languages) or trying to find the correct key to edit, to fixing merge
conflicts.

~~~
andybak
So Rails doesn't use .po files?

~~~
sirn
There are gettext gem available, but by default Rails ship with the YAML
translation thing.

------
politician
[off-topic] Does anyone know of a CLI tool like jq that works with YAML
instead?

~~~
killercup
[https://github.com/dflemstr/rq](https://github.com/dflemstr/rq) seems to be
something like that

------
artursapek
You should handle errors more gracefully. I just tried uploading a YAML file
that we're reading perfectly fine in Golang and your tool refused to open it
with a "duplicate mapping" error.

------
tokenizerrr
Just tried it. This is absolutely not a YAML editor. It doesn't even let you
edit a single file. Very odd application, no idea what the goal is but it's
certainly not editing YAML.

~~~
killercup
Yes. They seem to mean "Rails-style translation files that happen to be in
YAML format" when they say "YAML".

~~~
tokenizerrr
I saw the title, "Simple, free, YML editor" and tried to use it for one of my
ansible yml files. It doesn't even accept it. It wants two files to be
uploaded which doesn't even make sense. So, it's not a YML editor and the
title is wrong. Perhaps it should be changed to "Rails translation file
editor, which happens to use the YML format"

------
tokenizerrr
What's up with the focus on translation? No idea how that related to yaml.

------
mathnode
diff doesn't need a landing page, unnecessary text, images, and logos to be
loaded.

The interface has too much friction for the user. Even WITH all the extra
gumpf, scrolling and clicking I still have no idea what this is for.

~~~
m_t
Have you tried reading the description?

    
    
      > Localize and translate any apps or sites that uses YAML for localization.
      > Yaml is used in many languages such as Ruby, Python, Php and for Framework such as Rails or Symphony.

------
adlpz
I think the title should be updated, this is a translation helper tool that
happens to work on translation files formatted as YAML.

This is not a YAML editor.

~~~
crdoconnor
I really wish there was something like that though:(

